# Insurnance question...snow removal for my residential accounts.



## ant (Jan 5, 2000)

I donlawn maintance and I am looking to possibly adding snow removal to my residential account list. just snow blowing and shoveling.. I contacted my insurance company and they were extremely expensive just to add snow removal on. No plow just a snow blower and shovels.. for those of you who do snow removal how are you handling this situation? I'm talking like $2,100 additional just to add snow removal. Is there any companies out there that just will insure us for snow removal? To add this on is ridiculous in cost.. thank you


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Remember your in Jersey. But for blowing and shoveling, that does seem kinda high. Shop around.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm not sure how that would work with shovels and blowers, Does sound high tho.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

slip and fall rip offs are booming, ask if it drops after you have been doing it a while, and prove you can avoid the claims


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

Move!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

its part of your costs. 
you recoup this expense threw what you charge to remove the snow.

remember to add in some more for a profit.

and if your too high priced, nature takes it's course and you close the doors.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

SnoFarmer said:


> its part of your costs.
> you recoup this expense threw what you charge to remove the snow.
> 
> remember to add in some more for a profit.
> ...


Hahaha brilliant advice


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

And just for residential and blowing that price is high even for nj


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

When I just did residential I think I paid $500 or something for the year. Now I live in kansas, so rates are different, but surely not quadruple the price. I'd shop around.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

$$$For how much in coverage?
delectable?

How old is the OP?
experience?
accident history , insurance clams etc etc?

yea, it seems a bit high.
its more than I pay.

clams.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer said:


> clams.....


What does seafood have to do with insurance for snowblowing and shoveling?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

When you get older we'll have the "talk"


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What does seafood have to do with insurance for snowblowing and shoveling?


Clams are delectable!


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Do you have general liability for your lawn business? 
Not sure if this is bad advice or not, but if you do I would just snowblow and shovel under that policy. 
They see snow removal and immediately assume you're doing home depots etc. 
Or shop around and get proper coverage and do it that way. But it doesn't sound like you're going to make enough to recoup the costs this year


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Call another agent.

Then call your agent back.


----------



## Ditta&Sons (Oct 21, 2015)

would a signed contract stating youre not responsible for personal injuries help the insurance rate?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Ditta&Sons said:


> would a signed contract stating youre not responsible for personal injuries help the insurance rate?


You should have that regardless, but no. Also, if someone falls, no matter what your contract says, you can be held liable and sued.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What does seafood have to do with insurance for snowblowing and shoveling?


Don't no, but you and the crew come over, me and Dog will take you guys out for some sea food.


----------



## Ditta&Sons (Oct 21, 2015)

I do have that clause in my residential as well as my commercial contract but wasnt sure if it might help the OP or not, thanks for clarifying it for him


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Ditta&Sons said:


> I do have that clause in my residential as well as my commercial contract but wasnt sure if it might help the OP or not, thanks for clarifying it for him


I would ask your agent either way, but mine didn't change. My agent did want to see a copy of my contract though. Not sure why, maybe just to make sure I wasn't leaving myself open.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What does seafood have to do with insurance for snowblowing and shoveling?


Ah... both suck if not prepared correctly???


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

And just like that, an insurance thread, has me hungry.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Ant, I am an insurance broker on LI that has special programs for snow removal contractors. Give me a call and I will help you. Funny thing is, the insurance marketplace for NJ is a lot easier for us (and you) than NY.
Ben/Insurance
[email protected]


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ben/Insurance said:


> Ant, I am an insurance broker on LI that has special programs for snow removal contractors. Give me a call and I will help you. Funny thing is, the insurance marketplace for NJ is a lot easier for us (and you) than NY.
> Ben/Insurance
> [email protected]


Do you offer a seafood dinner with a insurance signing?


----------



## kawasaki guy (Nov 22, 2012)

ant said:


> I donlawn maintance and I am looking to possibly adding snow removal to my residential account list. just snow blowing and shoveling.. I contacted my insurance company and they were extremely expensive just to add snow removal on. No plow just a snow blower and shovels.. for those of you who do snow removal how are you handling this situation? I'm talking like $2,100 additional just to add snow removal. Is there any companies out there that just will insure us for snow removal? To add this on is ridiculous in cost.. thank you


Same, mine might have been slightly lower, but it is a crazy price.

I just snowblow and salt sidewalks/driveways too.


----------

